# Mines around Tate City, GA?



## marktaylor99

Does anyone know the exact location of an old mine off Charlie's Creek Rd. near Tate City? My buddies and I camp in the area from time to time and are pretty familiar. I found a description online and we triend to follow it last time but didn't find the mine. I also found a youtube video of some folks who hiked to a mine in the area, but I'm not sure if it's the same one.
If anyone has seen it or knows where it is, I'd love to get some directions. It's fun looking for stuff like that!


----------



## stu454

I've camped at the end of that road; in a good sized clearing next to an old bridge that was torn out long ago.

I've never found the mine, but I haven't really hunted for it, either.  My understanding from web browsing over the years is that the rockhounds that go there have to keep a low profile since the USFS frowns on folks knocking around the mine.

As best I can recall it was an amethyst mine.  Try some different search variations and see what you can find.

Last time I passed by that road it was looking muddy and rough.  Of course that would just make the area that much nicer for camping since you'd have fewer people cruising back there.


----------



## Georgia Hiker

I go camping there with some buddies from time to time too. There are all kinds of side hikes off that road. Good places to camp also. We heard about a mine at the end of a real spooky road and went searching for it only to come up empty handed, but other people claim to have seen it. Happy hunting!


----------



## allenww

*Tate City*



marktaylor99 said:


> Does anyone know the exact location of an old mine off Charlie's Creek Rd. near Tate City?QUOTE]
> 
> Mark, it is marked on the high scale Tate City quadrangle map with the standard shovel over pick sign.  I haven't been there in 20 years and the map's at home, but as I remember you cross the river at the second campground,
> follow that old dirt road about half way up the hill and it is on the right. (Heckuva hill, and snakey)  You could drop down from the AT - you would be probably a couple of miles in from the highway - I think I remember the old road as being just recognizable.  I'll leave the honors to you - holes in the N. Ga mtns and snakes - I'm not willing any more. (skeert!)
> wa


----------



## marktaylor99

Where can I find the high scale Tate City quadrangle map? I've never heard of that.


----------



## allenww

*Tate corundum mines*

Looked last night, couldn't find my copy, but I will look this weekend

The quadrant map is Hightower Bald. I don't have one of those, but it may show the mine I knew. There are two campgrounds on the Tate road.  At I think the second, you can ford the river to follow an old dirt track up to Bligh (sp?) Gap.  I remember the old mine being about half way up.

 The Tate City large scale map is the old series, which covers maybe four quadrants, and is older by a generation.  I suppose it is still available from the state
geology dept., which is where I got all I have.  There is an online version, but I cant make it big enough for my eyes. 

In truth, there are a number of old mines in the immediate area - the geology is really a jumble.  It is partially because
there was a lot of heat and layer folding in silica rich deposits as that end of the mountains were formed, which
is accessible now, after eons of erosion. 

Geologically speaking, if you get silica - and a few trace minerals -  under enough weight and heat, corundum (and
a now and then a ruby or two) will develop given geologic time.  Rubies were nice, but the early settlers wanted the corundum, and that was the reason for most of the older mines. 

Going north from Bligh (or Bly)Gap, which is roughly the state line, the Ap Trail turns easterly after a couple of miles
and you enter "white oak stamp" - and the first of the rhododendron, and laurel - really beautiful in the spring.  At the far end of the stamp, a trail branches off left 
and only ends at the scarp where (I think) NC64 runs through.  There is another mine on that trail.

All of this I think, is in the "Georgia Highroads" book.

     wa


----------



## stu454

Every recent (within the last 20 years) USGS topo of the area I've seen has not shown the mine.

That's not to say I haven't missed it

I'd be interested in the location of any mines, as well.


----------



## allenww

*Corundum mines @ Charlie's Ck*

Ok, I looked on Topo! over the weekend, and can tell you
where the map says they are:

Stand in the Tate road where Charlies' enters the Tallulah, 
facing west.  The dirt track you see just right of Charlies'
goes all the way up to Blue Ridge Gap, where the track changes name and descends the ridge.   The first mine shown on the map is marked at an elevation of 2541 ft., 
just to the right of the track where it forks northerly, 
and just above where Flat Ck enters Charlies. 

The second mine is marked at elevation 2682.  Follow the fork of the dirt track as it curves to the north, through a dry valley. According to the map, the track ends at the second mine.  The distance between the two measures over two miles. Both mines are on the eastern flank of Wheeler Knob.  From the first mine to the second, the track crosses no topo lines.  I haven't been to the second.

In addition to the Topo! (electronic) set of North Georgia maps, this can also be seen on the Tate quadrangle (large scale) and in the Georgia Highroads book "Guide to the North Georgia Mtns".  My copy is the 2d edition, 1991.
The map is on page 152.

Hope this helps y'all.  I don't remember the mines specifically, but several of the old mines I have seen or been taken to are now just depressions in the landscape. 

Corundum mining, I have read, was replaced by manufactured methods before the war of N.A., and only ruby and amethyst hunters have been interested in the old mines since.


----------



## marktaylor99

Thanks for all the help. It sounds like we've looked in the first area allenww described, but not hard enough!


----------



## stu454

allen, that's just the thorough description I was looking for.  We'll see what we can find the next time we are up there.

IIRC my Delorme topo software shows that track that breaks right from Charlie's Creek Road as it emerges from the Tallulah River.  I'll take a look at it when I get home.


----------



## Ricky

I haven't been in 15 years or so,but if you find one,there are others on the adjacent ridges,never in the valleys.I remember there being 3-5 of them ,in a row.They are more like dug out depressions, in the side of a hill,than like an actual "mine".


----------



## blackbear

Has anyone been to this Charlie's creek road area lately ?
Did you find it?
How was the road?


----------



## westcobbdog

The old book "Georgia's Fabulous Treasure Hoards" may be worth checking out for the OP.


----------



## Artfuldodger

blackbear said:


> Has anyone been to this Charlie's creek road area lately ?
> Did you find it?
> How was the road?


I was thinking the forest service closes it from time to time. Not sure how to check. 
Here are some reviews from a few months ago and last month. 
https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/georgia/charlies-creek-road-trail


----------



## Artfuldodger

Old page where we was talking about it. It was the first road into the upper valley and Tate City. There were a couple of previous ways in from North Carolina before Charlie's Creek Road. 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/charlies-creek-road-from-fs70-near-tate-city-accessibility.979803/


----------



## RamblinWreck88

Artfuldodger said:


> I was thinking the forest service closes it from time to time. Not sure how to check.
> Here are some reviews from a few months ago and last month.
> https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/georgia/charlies-creek-road-trail


I could be missing something, but from referring to the USFS Motor Vehicle Use Maps, it looks like it's open year-round: https://www.fs.usda.gov/main/conf/maps-pubs

Though they will certainly close it if there's been a bad storm or something like that... Like they did the main road on the Chattahoochee WMA back in January.

EDIT: I also want to thank you for bringing this old topic back to the top... Looks like I've got a new adventure to go on.


----------



## Pig Predator

Artfuldodger said:


> I was thinking the forest service closes it from time to time. Not sure how to check.
> Here are some reviews from a few months ago and last month.
> https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/georgia/charlies-creek-road-trail


Its funny how every one over there are referring to the burms that they put on the power lines, to keep 4x4 from tearing up the powerlines, so they can be serviced, "obstacles" lol. So basically, theres a little bog between burms on the power lines.

They are right about a 2wd goin through but in certain conditions you may need 4x4. One of those better to have it and not need it roads.....


----------



## blackbear

Thanks for the link and all the great info!


----------



## blackbear

Good read,scroll down to  Amethyst.
https://www.ccgms.org/gems-of-georgia/


----------



## Mac

I have been there,  found it years ago when I was bear hunting the area with a friend.  It is a  open pit type mine and had some signage in the area.

You ford the river past the first campground, heading west.
Go a couple miles and I think it was the first road to the right, heading north.
If you get to the top of the ridge where the A T crosses you have went too far.
  That right is toward the top of a ridge and goes down into the valley.
Road will dead end at a pretty big open area where people have been camping.
That is where we camped during that hunt.  
A small stream borders the clearing and you can see were the road continues going north.  The mine was maybe 3/4 of a mile up that road on the right, east side.
That road continues into North Carolina.

Beautiful country in that area.  Did not need 4X4 when I was there, but it was dry.
I would not go without 4X4.
Worst part was fording the creek about 20 yards of 2 feet deep water.  LOL


----------



## Artfuldodger

I was thinking the Forest Service stopped folks from digging in that area above Charlie's Creek. Of course one could go just to surface mine.
Supposed to have been some of the best amethyst in the state from that vicinity.
There was also another mine near Persimmon. Reading this;
"I frequented Rabun Co. numerous times when I lived in Atlanta.  I visited Tumbling Water Camp on one occasion and found amethyst.  The camp is on Persimmon Creek and the old amethyst mine was about 0.5 mile N of the camp.  I found amethyst scattered along the old road."

Tumbling Water Camp is 7.2 mi NW Clayton, Rabun Co., GA  (N 34.94827 W83.49455)

It looks like the camp is/was on Rogers-Sale Lake. I see a Kilby Mill in that area as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Here is a map showing Charlie's Creek and the amethyst mine.
https://www.sherpaguides.com/georgia/mountains/blue_ridge/eastern/map_tallulah_basin.html


----------



## Mac

#34 was the site I found


----------

